# How much should strut replacement on 99 GXE cost?



## kehi66 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi, I am wanting to purchase KYB GR-2 struts from tirerack.com for my girlfriends car. The back is making a squeaking/swooshing sound when going over bumps and the front it creaking/cracking. The car has onl 82k on it and is not driven hard. I was wondering what is the usual replacement cost for both the dealer doing it or a place like TireAmerica or some place like that performing the work if I supply the struts. What I need to know is just the install fees. Thanks in advance


----------



## punkopoulos (Jul 20, 2004)

kehi66 said:


> Hi, I am wanting to purchase KYB GR-2 struts from tirerack.com for my girlfriends car. The back is making a squeaking/swooshing sound when going over bumps and the front it creaking/cracking. The car has onl 82k on it and is not driven hard. I was wondering what is the usual replacement cost for both the dealer doing it or a place like TireAmerica or some place like that performing the work if I supply the struts. What I need to know is just the install fees. Thanks in advance


Sounds like the situation I was just in. I had mine fixed last Tuesday and even the mechanic thought it was the struts.. Mine is a '98 Altima with 62K miles and actually the swaybar just needed to be greased.. so maybe you should go bring it to a shop first.. otherwise I had called a number of shops and the struts and labor ranged from $340-$700 for the replacement of the rear pair of struts.


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

actually i have the same prob with my car
where is the sway bar located, its dif than the strut bar, rite?


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

i just bought KYB Gr-2 struts for my altima, theyre great.
i got them instaled for 500(friends of mine hooked me up). 
another guy wanted 650.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Hmm Ill do all 4 for $200 labor.... Probably sway bar bushing squeeking thou.


----------



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

My wifes 99 Altima GXE is making that squeeking noise in the rear, especially when you go over a speed bump. Its like rubber squeeking .

Then the front started making a noise when you turn the wheel sharp, not really a grinding noise, but ...kinda hard to explain. 

I thought about putting on new struts,it has about 80k miles. Dealer wants over $1000 for all new struts :bs: 

Did you ever fix your problem? How do you grease the swaybar? is that in the front or rear?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

even with the new struts, i still get squeeking coming when i go over a bump, so like the ohter guy said, probably the rear bar thing.


----------

